# Nearest boat launch to 3 mile bridge ?



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Where is the nearest boat launch to 3 mile bridge?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

There's basically 2.. Or 3.. The quickest one is right next to the 3-mile bridge... on the Gulf Breeze side, But I was told you have to pay i think 7 bucks... The second is on the pensacola side on 17th ave, limited parking though.. The thrid is in Bayou texar and has a good bit of parking... Thats right off of cervantes and bayou/Perry AVE


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wld1985 (4/27/2008)*There's basically 2.. Or 3.. The quickest one is right next to the 3-mile bridge... on the Gulf Breeze side, But I was told you have to pay i think 7 bucks... The second is on the pensacola side on 17th ave, limited parking though.. The thrid is in Bayou texar and has a good bit of parking... Thats right off of cervantes and bayou/Perry AVE


gulf breeze charges 10 bucks...for that they should supply a drink or two....lol


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Unless something has recently changed, the launch right at the East end of the bridge in Gulf Breeze is free. Shoreline (City of G.B.) charges, but the launch immediately to the rightat the end of the bridge is free. Has something changed?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, 10 bucks at Shoreline or 50 for the pass


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

17th is the way to go.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it did change, not positive but that is what I was told and haven't launched there since (because it's 10 freaking bucks and the one over the bridge is free.)


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

No doubt about it. It is $10 now to launch at the GB side of 3 mile. I went out there with my son and a friend to catch white trout for fun earlier in the year. Launched the boat, put the kids in, parked the truck, went to pay my $3 bucks (the old fee), and YIKES!

I have since bought the $50 /year pass. I figured I will have time to make this investment pay off this year. If I don't go fishing at least 5 times, it is a sad year indeed.


----------

